
Amazon EC2 M6g, C6g, and R6g Instances Powered by Next-Gen Arm AWS Graviton2 - rbanffy
https://aws.amazon.com/about-aws/whats-new/2019/12/announcing-new-amazon-ec2-m6g-c6g-and-r6g-instances-powered-by-next-generation-arm-based-aws-graviton2-processors/
======
CCs
Duplicate of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21707799](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21707799)

